# Router Hitachi M12VE with MuscleChuck and Router Raizer.



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Photos of the installation of the Router Raizer and MuscleChuck in my Router M12VE.

I also fixing holes in the plate Woodpeckers PC7518.

Here are some photos.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice install Claudio.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Claudio
Looks good, FYI I had to remove tabs on base you can not lower a large bit below the table top ( like raised panel bit )


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I clamped an extra layer onto my table top for that reason. The M12V2 doesn't have those tabs.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

_Charles._
Thank you.

_John._
I had realized the difficulty with larger cutters.
I did not know how to solve.
Remove the tabs is the solution.
When necessary I will do this.

I liked the Router Raizer very simple to install and works well.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Isn't the MUSCLECHUCK a wonderful addition Cláudio?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cláudio

Good job think hard and long b/4 you cut the ears out/tabs out,once gone that it and you can't hold any guides in place if it's only table router it will be fine..
The lift I also use and you don't need the install the Mickey mouse chuck it's a 60.. dollar item ,you just need a 15.oo offset wench will do the same...I also install a power lift for mind....if you have a need to spend some more money do it on a power lift..


===



Botelho007 said:


> Photos of the installation of the Router Raizer and MuscleChuck in my Router M12VE.
> 
> I also fixing holes in the plate Woodpeckers PC7518.
> 
> Here are some photos.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, The name is Musclechuck and it is NOT Mickey Mouse. I am very happy with all of mine thank you very much.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

OK, It's just my opinion

===



Mike said:


> BJ, The name is Musclechuck and it is NOT Mickey Mouse. I am very happy with all of mine thank you very much.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, my dear friend, I know that you're only playing with me but other members will think that you are serious about the MUSCLECHUCK which happens in my humble opinion to be one of the major breakthroughs in routing technology since routers were invented. Besides being capable of far less run out than a standard collet especially by those who want the ultimate in accuracy and are prepared to spend a small amount of time fine tuning, which is described in the instructions, it has the advantage of about an extra half inch depth of cut which many router users achieve by the dangerous method of "inching" the bit out of the collet. Additionally, a single Allen key leaves the other hand free to position the bit, unlike even the one spanner collets which need one hand to press and hold the spindle lock and the other for the spanner. Likewise, two spanner models require two hands.
In summary Bob, you know that I like to play games with you on the forum but knocking a product without giving reasons does you no justice.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

_
Hi, Guys._
With the installation of MucleChuck goes facilitate exchanging of the cutter and will not need an extension.
I think a good accessory, worth the investment.
I would like a similar system to replace the cutting disc of Saw Bench and Mitre Saw.
Time gain with this system.
Regards


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahahahaha got Mike going right hahahahaha LOL

I'm not a big fan because I use matched router bits all the time and can't get to the Allen screw because the base is right in the way of the screw 
not to say anything about no room to turn it under the table top with a tee handle hex hey,I tried with a ball end type hex key with a ratchet tool but still no go for me not to say anything about the horz.router table a real PITA with that setup.

I'm sure you and Mike will like it because you don't use the router like I do...and you only have plunge routers...(you) 

==







harrysin said:


> Bob, my dear friend, I know that you're only playing with me but other members will think that you are serious about the MUSCLECHUCK which happens in my humble opinion to be one of the major breakthroughs in routing technology since routers were invented. Besides being capable of far less run out than a standard collet especially by those who want the ultimate in accuracy and are prepared to spend a small amount of time fine tuning, which is described in the instructions, it has the advantage of about an extra half inch depth of cut which many router users achieve by the dangerous method of "inching" the bit out of the collet. Additionally, a single Allen key leaves the other hand free to position the bit, unlike even the one spanner collets which need one hand to press and hold the spindle lock and the other for the spanner. Likewise, two spanner models require two hands.
> In summary Bob, you know that I like to play games with you on the forum but knocking a product without giving reasons does you no justice.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You'er spot on about me only using plunge routers and as I've stated many times here and elsewhere, plunge routers can do EVERYTHING that a fixed base one can plus MUCH, MUCH more so it's not surprising that because what America does today, Australia will do tomorrow, but will have the benefit of America's experiences and be in a position to make the right choice. (which we have!)
By the way Bob, if you can't reach the Allen screw on a MUSCLECHUCK your table must be VERY thick.


----------



## MorrisonCharles (Feb 13, 2009)

What is a Musclechuck and what is its purpose? I asume that it does something better that a collet.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I am patiently waiting for the muscle chuck to be available for the Triton, but I have also fallen prey to gimmick tools as often as anybody else, but I looked into this one real hard and it does appear to be a reliable, easy to use and precise solve to a common problem and really not that expensive.

I have inched out those bits, so far no incidents, but it does make me nervous and all the spanners I've played with required a third arm growing out of the middle of my chest to set properly and then there was runout and felt no safer than inching out the bit.

No on the other hand. Whenever you have a chance to give your buddies a hard time. I think you should do it


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

_MuscleChuck._
Post with information.

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/42066-putting-musclechuck-through-its-paces.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Shortslvs said:


> I am patiently waiting for the muscle chuck to be available for the Triton, but I have also fallen prey to gimmick tools as often as anybody else, but I looked into this one real hard and it does appear to be a reliable, easy to use and precise solve to a common problem and really not that expensive.
> 
> I have inched out those bits, so far no incidents, but it does make me nervous and all the spanners I've played with required a third arm growing out of the middle of my chest to set properly and then there was runout and felt no safer than inching out the bit.
> 
> No on the other hand. Whenever you have a chance to give your buddies a hard time. I think you should do it


I too am waiting patiently for a MUSCLECHUCK for my Triton, which has of course above table bit change BUT, a MUSCLECHUCK will make a Triton under the table from great to BRILLIANT! I'm led to believe that we don't have very long to wait now.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Charles, the Musclechuck replaces the collet and collet nut on a router. It makes changing bits much quicker and easier in most but not all situations as BJ mentioned. It also provides about 1/2" additional depth of cut. A Musclechuck develops four times the holding power of the factory collet/nut with only 12 FT/LBS of torque.

Fred & Harry, I just got an update from John and he is making good progress on the Type 8 (Triton TRA-001) and Type 9 (Makita RP2301FC) Musclechucks. They will be available soon.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

GREAT NEWS! I heard today from a reliable source that the MUSCLECHUCKS for the Triton AND Makita RP2301FC are at this point in time actually in production and should be released before Christmas. Personally I can't get my hands on them quick enough. It may be a good idea to prepay to make sure of getting them from the first production run!


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I just wrote "Muscle Chuck" at the top of the list I am dropping in the mail to Santa!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Fred, I can see such notes being left for Santa by woodworkers around the world, it's an easy way for wives and sweethearts to solve their Christmas present problem. I'll be surprised if any stock is left by new year.


----------



## ebu129 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Claudio,

What version of the router raizer kit did you use? or does it actually matter? Rz-100 or RZ-200

thanks for the pics man!

Ev


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Router Raizer RZ100 for Hitachi M12VE.*

Hello friend is welcome to Router Forums. 
To M12VE Hitachi router kit is RZ100. 
I bought on Amazon. 
Router Raizer RZ100 Precise Router Depth Adjustment - Amazon.com

The manual is updated consisting M12VE the Router, on the manufacturer website lack this information.
Does it fit my router?

Regards Cláudio


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Just to be sure everyone knows the Type 8 Musclechuck for the new style Triton TRA-001 router and the Type 9 for the Makita RP2301FC routers are now available.

The photo is my two routers at DeRosa Engineering; I sent them to John so it would cut down on the cost of developing these new types.

The Musclechuck's to fit the early style Triton TRA-001 and the Milwaukee routers will be available in the next couple weeks.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*muscle chuck*

Hi Mike just read your post on the muscle chuck for the triton router, My one looks like the picture you posted but am not to sure the Collette on my router is the one that screws out if that is any help. looks identical to the router tra 001 that James has only difference it is tagged trs001. I will be looking for a muscle chuck your advice would be appreciated. carl.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Building the table top*

_The table top is already done, now missing the cabinet. 

Here are some photos._


----------

